# -



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

If it has a notch on the fly wheel for the rope it should be doable. I had a 1988 90 HP Yamaha 2 stroke that I could pull start if the battery went dead.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Just to make sure I could do it, I tried to pull start by Tohatsu 4s 50hp by the flywheel and failed miserably. Instead I got one of the small Lithium Ion jump starters from NOCO...never had to use it myself but I've save a handful of boaters needing a boost on the water or even at the ramp. Has a nice multi function light and 5v usb charging ports as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I wouldn't even try to hand crank mine. I guess I could pull one of my TM batteries. A jump starter would work better. Might go by Harbor Freight to see if they have one


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Found one at Harbor Freight for $59. Has a USB plug to charge phones. You have to wait 5 minutes for it to work but if your in the middle of the ocean you just want if to start


----------



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

I had to pull my start my old 1996 2-stroke 60hp Mariner once (accidentally left my battery switch on both batteries and one with dead cell drained the other one while anchored tarpon fishing)....wasn't real easy to pull start, but was doable.....and managed to get it started without losing the tarpon we had hooked. Found out my batteries were dead while trying to start up the boat to toss the anchor float and follow the poorer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've pull started a 90hp 2 stroke merc before. Easy, no, doable yes on a 2 stroke. 4 strokes are a different animal, I don't think it's gonna happen at thathe big


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It's hard, dude. 
Have another plan if possible.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I have had to pull over a MERC 115hp 6cyl on many occasions. My point in the conversation, is: If the motor starts easy, it will start easy pull starting it. If it starts hard, pulling it is not going to be fun. What I have learned, is make sure you have done everything like pump up the bubble, set the choke or prime the motor, make sure kill and key switches are on, etc. If there is an air pocket in the fuel line, that electric starter can pump that through in seconds, but pulling it over 2 or three revolutions at a time by hand, you could die before you work it through. Depending on the area and distance from civilization, consider a spare battery. If you have a trolling motor and you don't use it much, then you might have a spare right there.


----------

